# Tech section....



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I need tech help.... Can't find tech section or am I blind. 8O

Also, who are you all is missing although I suspect you will get around to that when you get time.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I need tech help.... Can't find tech section or am I blind. 8O
> 
> Also, who are you all is missing although I suspect you will get around to that when you get time.[/quotJust tried the link at the bottom of the page & it doesnt work
> 
> Motorhomer


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I thought you were the technical section pusser?
Malc


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

pusser : posted about this a couple of days ago for nuke to look into when he gets a chance , not sure if its a site problem or a glitch or something ? mandy and dave suggested using the base chassis /vehicle section in the meantime till poor dave gets time.

cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Whadya want to know Puss, can't ya sees I'm busy! :x

Seriously what's up mate? can I help?  

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My problem is what is the correct way to shut windows. As far as I can see, once they are open you have to push them wide open and up as far as they can go before they flop back down to close. I have been doing this but it seems I have buggered up a couple of windows because they refuse to go in any direction other than up in open mode. I have stuck a screwdriver in once of twice which has released the mechanism but on one window a tiny bit of metal fell out and I don't know where it goes or how to get it back in.

I haven't explained this very well, but I am referring to the plastic windows on the coach bit and not the cab.

Any clues gratefully received.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry my fault, missed it out in the heat of the moment, its there now though


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Ours are the same Pusser, it can be a right pain at times but I have found no alternative apart from the little locking lugs that stick out of the edge of the arms, if you press these in lifting right up is avaoided (now I havnt explained that very well) but doing this can take donks


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

My windows were the same in our previous van. 

I found it helped to find out what side the locking mechanism was on, and always push the window up fully on that side as opposed to pushing up in the middle of the window. This seemed to get the last centimetre out of the locking arms and worked most of the time.

I admit it didn't work every time and every now and then there was a window which would just play silly beggars for ages.

It always went wrong when you were in a hurry, or wanted to shout at the kids.  

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice ...I will have some practice runs to see how I get on.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I am going to have a play as well.


Motorhomer


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Can a mod pse stick this in the new tech section. I do like things in the right place as you know, tidy and tickety boo. :roll:


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Good idea to get it sorted before you get the new van, still I see you you are giving yourself longer before the big change now, so more time for window practice -Yippee!

John :wink:


----------

